# Let's talk restaurants



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Just got home from a long weekend trip to Gatlinburg, Tn. I'm just curious what chain restaurants you folks like. We generally avoid the fast food places except Chick-fil-a. Their chicken sandwich is the best I've eaten anywhere and their employees are well trained and efficient. Cracker Barrel has the best breakfast by far and a reasonable price for what you get. Our youngest son and his wife went with us and he and I both have been wanting to try Joe's Crab shack and there is one in Pigeon Forge, so we ate there one night. We like seafood but none of us liked it. They had something called hot bites that were very good and the hot crab dip was decent, but the rest was horrible and we all had something different. It cost my wife and I $54.00 and our son and wife $58.00. Could have eaten much better seafood for half the money at Red Lobster. Cheddar's is pretty new to our area. I really like their fish tacos and onion rings.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I like an occasional trip to Olive Garden, and a few others like it. I really like Houlihan's. But I've really had to cut back on that genre of restaurant because I get really wigged out with MSG, and it is pretty hard to avoid in those places. If there are any chain restaurants that have "from scratch" items, I'd be interested. I imagine they are all masters at plating pre-packaged food.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Awnry Abe said:


> I like an occasional trip to Olive Garden, and a few others like it. I really like Houlihan's. But I've really had to cut back on that genre of restaurant because I get really wigged out with MSG, and it is pretty hard to avoid in those places. If there are any chain restaurants that have "from scratch" items, I'd be interested. I imagine they are all masters at plating pre-packaged food.


I suspect you're right about the prepackaged food. Only a couple mom and pop restaurants here still make sausage gravy from scratch. Most use either a canned or powdered white sauce mix or some gravy mix.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I live and work in Pigeon forge (at a restaurant) 

Joes Crab Shack is over priced and not very good, as you found out (it is also in Sevierville not PF)

The Old Mill Restaurant is good and uses mostly from scratch ingredients.

Cheddars is cheap and uses mostly premade food.

Why did you not try the new Margaritaville that opened up in the Island? My wife works there, almost everything is from scratch there.

I work in a restaurant in the island that makes most everything from scratch but you would have been wishing for the $25 per person prices as we are much more expensive. 

Cracker Barrel, which my wife worked at for 4 years, gets everything from a box, can, or the freezer. Everything besides the eggs is made in a factory and shipped to the store. 

Food in this town is geared to feeding the masses as quickly as they can.

Next time you are in town, try Greenbriar in Gatlinburg.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

My best sit down restaurant is Perkins.
My next best which would be called fast food, but it is a Sit Down place and they Bring the food to you is Culver's.
Which is pretty much regional, but IS rated in the top 5 best hamburgers. And the next place to get food if you are hungry for pasta, is Fazoli's, and you eat off REAL plates and eat with REAL Silverware, and they bring the food to you also.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

crispin said:


> I live and work in Pigeon forge (at a restaurant)
> 
> Joes Crab Shack is over priced and not very good, as you found out (it is also in Sevierville not PF)
> 
> ...


I used to live in that area, and we loved it BTW. We ate a place called the Peddler, and it was very good. Not sure if its still there.

I use Yelp on my iPhone now and it has improved my dining experiences a million percent. www.yelp.com 

Talking about chains, I avoid Chipotle because of the way they discredit farmers.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not big at all on any chain places... My wife and I always look for a small mom and pop kinda places to eat... Or a nice fancy restaurant, that isn't a chain.. If we do have to do a chain, we like Macaroni Grill the best if we had to pick one.. And I think that's just because they leave a huge wine bottle for you to refill your glass.. 

If it's fast food.. Checkers (Rally's) or Popeye's.. .


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I avoid Chipotle because of the way they discredit farmers.


How do they do that?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

crispin said:


> I live and work in Pigeon forge (at a restaurant)
> 
> Joes Crab Shack is over priced and not very good, as you found out (it is also in Sevierville not PF)
> 
> ...


We were only there 3 nights and never made it to the Island. One night there always involves Bennett's BBQ. I didn't include it on my list because it isn't a big chain as far as I know. It is terrific BBQ. We have eaten at the Old Mill and it is good and their other restaurant (can't remember the name) across the road by the pottery place is very good also. We had lunch there one day this trip. I'll have to try Greenbriar.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Did you get to see EmiSunshine?

[YOUTUBE]b5lK4iiJM_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with Simi, why go to a chain restaurant, their food is processed elsewhere and shipped in for the most part. Find a hole in the wall, mom and pop, local dive type of place. The food might be terrible and make you wish for McDonalds, but then again it might be a gem. But at least there will be a little bit of adventure involved, not the "carbon copy from coast to coast" experience.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Chipotle uses our milk as well as all the milk from pasture based dairies in our area to make sour cream used in their restaurants. We get a bonus over market price for our milk and after a visit from their reps there are some pics of our cows out in the field on their advertising
.We are currently forming a group of pasture raised pork producers in our area to provide even more to them at a better than market price.We all feel they treat us in a fair manner.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

If you ever find yourself traveling through Birmingham, try Niki's on Findley Avenue. It is right off the interstate on the west side of B'ham. Niki's is run by a Greek family, and the Greeks have the best food in town. The Fish Market is another one you'd love, fresh seafood brought in daily. There are probably all kinds of restaurant guides on phone apps for The Magic City, any of them, non-chain, non-franchise, are good. Barbeque, try Dreamland or Johnny Rays. 

If you make it out here to Pell City, we have a few good local places, too. The Steak House, which I go to a lot, has been in business since way back. I've been going there since I was a little kid. Meat and three with tea and dessert for lunch will run around $10.00, with a wide selection of meat and vegetables. The steaks are pretty darn good, too, for a small town like this.

We've got BBQ joints, all good. Gourmet Italian and specialty places, too. We also have all the chain burger places, and a local favorite, "Jacks" which has been in business since the early '60's.

Even several of our local service stations specialize in ready to eat foods. My neighbor runs a big place on Hwy. 78 with a lunch steam table that has homecooked food, and the Texaco features BBQ, "Butts to Go" with sandwiches and the works all the way up to ribs and butts. 

If nothing else, while traveling in the South, there is always the Publix deli. Their fried chicken is mighty good, and there is a complete "grab and go" section in the deli with all kinds of sandwiches, salads, and sides. 

Eating out is a big deal around here. Everyone piles into the car and before you can get the doors closed, the discussion starts: "Where we gonna eat?"

I'd say look for the local places, non-chain, and if they have been there a long time, they will be good. Do a search for a local restaurant guide and try a new place. I like to support local, hometown folks and businesses as much as possible.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Every now and then I'll get a hankering for a chain restaurant

We like the Soup/Salad/Bread-stick's lunch deal at Olive Garden we probably hit that on a Saturday 5-6 times a year.
Pollo Tropical is our new favorite, knew them from FL and they just came into Dallas, here you order at a counter and they bring your meal out on real plates with real silverware (in FL its more like fast food)

I probably have more chain restaurants I refuse to eat at then ones we do.
I have never ever gotten a good meal from Cracker Barrel, and Outback has really been slipping lately - we won't be back to either.

I prefer the local joints both at home and when we travel, sometimes you're disappointed but most times you find something good.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I used to like the meatloaf and mashed potatoes at Bob Evans, but haven't eaten there in years. Their breakfasts are good.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

We don't eat out much, of the chains, Applebee's and Denny's we've been to. Of the fast food, Arby's and very seldom Burger King. Haven't been to Mc Donalds in years and then only for a shake or a pie. Tim Hortons is the only doughnut shop we have bought at recently. We do have a lot of restaurants to choose from. Here is the list, and comments my daughter compiled for the forum she is on.

In a about mile radius from where I live we have: Pizza Hut; Sunny's Pizza, Subway (+4 elsewhere), Panera Bread, Tim Hortons w/ Coldstone Ice Cream, Dunkin Donuts, Taco Bell, Mighty Taco, Wendy's, Denny's, Arby's, Burger King, McDonalds, Tops Carry Out Cafe, Kentucky Fried Chicken, Fieldstone, One Eyed Jacks, Burrito Bay, Ted's Hot Dogs, Apple Bees, Anderson's, Tasty Treat, Camarrata's, Pisa Pizza, Garlocks, Hong Kong Buffet, Hoagie Brothers, Kalamata's Restaurant, 

Elsewhere in town: Pizza Oven, Papa Leo's Pizza, Reids, The Place Net Door, Scapelleti's (spelling?) Frankies Subs and Pizza, Marks Pizzeria, Lock City Pizza, Lake Effect Ice Cream, Village Eatery, Sweet Sixteen, 7/11, Caddy Jack's, Dee's Sugar Shack, Deflippo's, Main Moon Chinese Restaurant, Davison Road Banquet House, Cousin's Cafe, DiCenso Ristorante, The Mayflower, Molinaros, Belliveau's, Stevie V's, Tom's Diner, Finnan's, La Ports, Manhattan's, Rapids Restaurant, Shamus Restaurant, Shero's, Wagner's.


There's a few others inside the town, but I got tired of going through the phone book and I never included what's on the outskirts and in neighboring towns.

I don't understand why everyone around here is on the obese side, though.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

In Middle TN our favorite is Demo's, they are a family owned and local. There is almost always a line waiting to dine. Their first one opened in Murfreesboro, they also opened one in Nashville, Hendersonville and Lebanon.

http://demosrestaurants.com/home/our-legacy

Our next place is Blue Coast Burrito and home...Mostly home. There are tons of specialty restaurants in Nashville.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't go much for chains, but there is this place callede Bojangles that has a chicken biscuit that is the best thing I've ever, ever eaten at a fast food place. 

Second best would be a burger at Milo's. Milo's is also famous for its sweet tea. Even if you don't like sweet tea you *have* to get it if you get something to drink with your burger. The tea complements the sauce on the burger in a way that soda or water simply cannot. In fact, you may need the sweet tea to enjoy the total Milo's burger experience.

And for a non fast food chain, while I prefer authentic asian food, PF Chang's has a crab fried rice that is off the charts, and I don't even much like anything else they serve. Over all non fast food would be Macaroni Grill.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

milkinpigs said:


> Chipotle uses our milk as well as all the milk from pasture based dairies in our area to make sour cream used in their restaurants. We get a bonus over market price for our milk and after a visit from their reps there are some pics of our cows out in the field on their advertising
> .We are currently forming a group of pasture raised pork producers in our area to provide even more to them at a better than market price.We all feel they treat us in a fair manner.


Full disclosure to frame the question/comment that follows: firstly, I've eaten so many of those Mexican baby diapers that I thought I was going to explode. I really like the stuff. Secondly, I'm not a fan of big ag practices either, yet I can appreciate a guy trying to make a living....


..clearly the marketing is there to foster and sell anti-big ag. Fictional web movies featuring the big ag guy portrayed as Satan(in the promo material, anyway.) But, my hats are off to them. Their Salatin-position is clearly cemented in the brand image.

My question is thus: there must be 59 of those places right here in KC. Lines at lunch are a mile long. Just how much milk do you guys make, anyway? And the pastured pigs...surely the demand outstrips the supply. 

Let me repeat...I'm big on pasture raised everything. I really like Joel Salatin. And Chipotles...I'm just a bit curious, that's all. There's a lot of mouths to feed out there.

...back to the OP:

I like Famous Dave's BBQ. Great chicken.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

We rarely eat at chain restaurants. In fact, we rarely eat out at all! The best chain I've been to is Bonefish Grille. It doesn't feel like a chain.

About the only thing I eat in the way of fast food is a Sausage McMuffin at McDonald's, and then only if I'm traveling.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

The dairies participating have been in operation for generations,as far as amounts of milk;at least7 or 8 tankers.The sour cream is processed locally and used in nearby stores.

We are still working out the details on the pork deal.Obviously, a nation wide chain needs exceed what we produce but they are trying to implement the local,pasture based ingredients in as many areas possible.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it depends on the area- I LOVED Cracker Barrel when we would travel- couldn't wait to be able to stop at one- we finally got one- BLECH- how in the world does a chain restaurant screw up? I think the Northerners running our here in central pa are clueless!
I went 3 times the second two hoping it had gotten better- I think it got worse!

and I am a Northerner!


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree with Famous Dave's ( we were very disappointed when the one in Salisbury MD closed) also Chic-fil-a. Don't care for Cracker Barrel at all.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a BBQ connoisseur... so I'm sorry, the only thing resembling BBQ about Famous Dave's is the fact it has some sort of sauce on it..

My wife wanted to go last week so we did, dragging me along... It wasn't very good at all.. Best thing they had was the corn muffins, and those were marginal..


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry to disagree, but Famous Dave's has the best ribs I've tasted, too bad there are none around here, vacations time is the only time I can get them. The trim them properly which most places don't.
Red Hot and Blue ribs (local Dallas chain) come close but not quite there.
---
I forgot Canes - Chicken Fingers, also good.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> I'm a BBQ connoisseur... so I'm sorry, the only thing resembling BBQ about Famous Dave's is the fact it has some sort of sauce on it..
> 
> My wife wanted to go last week so we did, dragging me along... It wasn't very good at all.. Best thing they had was the corn muffins, and those were marginal..



No their sauce isn't any good. It's just a bunch of HFCS and ketchup. I do like their ribs, too.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I don't go much for chains, but there is this place callede Bojangles that has a chicken biscuit that is the best thing I've ever, ever eaten at a fast food place.


haha, i forgot about BoJangles...when we have to go to town early in the morning that is where we stop sometimes...and yes they do have good chicken and biscuits. Biscuits are greasy like Hardees or McDonalds, and neither is the chicken.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We love our local owned TX-Mex: 'El Norte'. Then for fast food, Steak N Shake. Those aren't everywhere tho.
For you in NY, there is/was a restaurant at the side of a golf course, on hway 365 from Barneveld to Oneida & we stopped when going to Rochester to catch our plane back from the Adirondacks. They had the best 'family style/country? food I've ever had. I prolly wrote the name down someplace...

We (I) have a rule when we're on vacation-NO McDonalds or other fastfast food. Try to find mom & pop places.

Alright! I found it, wrote it on our map...its in Floyd NY just W. of Holland & I 'think' its called 'Lacy Jr.s Cafe' of something like that, I can't read my writing.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Only chain I really like is Old Chicago, and I only go there a couple times a year. They have a great "Chicago-style" pizza that is not much like real Chicago pizza, but it's a lot like the Detroit-style pizza I grew up eating.

Can't stand Cracker Barrel. Waffle House is kind of gross, but it's become a tradition to hit one occasionally on a road trip. Don't like most fast food, but if I'm in a hurry, Subway is usually my choice because they train their people well so it's pretty consistent wherever you go.

ETA: Tricky, you reminded me...I do like Steak N Shake, but we don't have any around here...probably good for my health that we don't.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I forgot about subway-you can get a fairly healthy sub for pretty cheeeep.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I generally eat wherever I feel like, with the exception of Cracker Barrel. 

I would rather have a slushy and 4 month old MRE grade packaged sandwich from a Kwik E Mart than endure the high prices and lousy tabe service I have found at most Cracker Barrels when obligated to go as guests of others.

Most times on the road I try to eat at franchises or the restaurants located in busy truck stops when on road trips so I can eat and fuel in one stop.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The best thing about Buffalo and WNY (aside from the fishing) is the food. We have our fair share of chains but at best they are considered mediorce. We are blessed with a huge selection of family or privately owned restaurants that outshine anything else I've found while traveling. In my old neighborhood on the east side there were a half a dozen local bars within a couple of blocks of the house with fantastic food. I will always take a local diner or family bar/restaurant as the best place to eat. At work we have almost come to blows over who makes the best pizza.

And I wouldn't eat at Denny's if you pointed a gun at my mother.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

BoJangles is by far my favorite, the nearest one to me is almost an hour away - which is good for my wallet and my waistline, because if we had one in town I'd eat there a lot. 

Bob Evans has the best sausage gravy I've ever had in a restaurant, and I've been to lots of Mom & Pop places in the South and tried to find better. The rest of their food is meh, IMO. 

I usually find good local Mom & Pop places to eat at. My Father traveled all over the country for work for 40+ years, and he used to drive around until he found a hole-in-the-wall local place with a full parking lot, and eat there. He found all sorts of great local eateries that way. 

Of course, when my kiddos are hungry and we need fast food, Chick fil A, Sonic, and McDonalds top the list. Fast, not horridly spendy, and kid-friendly.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I use Yelp on my iPhone now and it has improved my dining experiences a million percent. www.yelp.com


I've read some bad things about yelp and no longer use it. We usually just *ask* the locals where they go.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I avoid the chain outfits every chance I get. I am with Bluemoon on this one.... a well filled parking lot at the local mom and pop diner tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The next town over there is a little mexican restaurant run by a very nice and incredibly hard working family. The place can only hold about forty people but it is packed every night. The food is fantastic. Places like these are what I look for.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Lawrenceville, GA, a great little Mexican place: 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/taqueria-los-hermanos-lawrenceville

I would weigh 300,000,000 lbs. if I had a place like this close to me, it is that good.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> I'm a BBQ connoisseur... so I'm sorry, the only thing resembling BBQ about Famous Dave's is the fact it has some sort of sauce on it..
> 
> My wife wanted to go last week so we did, dragging me along... It wasn't very good at all.. Best thing they had was the corn muffins, and those were marginal..


Famous Daves...blech. The best BBQ we've ever had is at Cook's in Lexington, NC. We go there every time we're in town.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Famous Daves...blech. The best BBQ we've ever had is at Cook's in Lexington, NC. We go there every time we're in town.


My basic rule for bbq is kinda similar to other places to eat... the full parking lot is the obvious signal, but when shopping for bbq... make sure none of the chairs match. I have never eaten decent bbq in anyplace where the chairs all matched.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Jax-mom said:


> I've read some bad things about yelp and no longer use it. We usually just *ask* the locals where they go.


I love Yelp. I have never had a bad experience with it. Can't believe everything you read.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> Famous Daves...blech. The best BBQ we've ever had is at Cook's in Lexington, NC. We go there every time we're in town.


Best with a big glass of Cheerwine.









Try Lexington BBQ and ask to see the smoker.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/lexington-barbecue-lexington-2

And there are a bunch of good places around town.
http://www.yelp.com/search?find_des...on,+NC&ns=1&ls=3bb4278dd15753d9#sortby=rating


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Try Lexington BBQ and ask to see the smoker.
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/lexington-barbecue-lexington-2


We went to Lexington BBQ once, and while it was miles better than Famous Dave's, it wasn't Cook's. :happy2:


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

BBQ is one of those foods that every person has their own idea of what is good. There is much controversy about sauce or no sauce or which kind of sauce. There is even debate over which meat is best. BBQ chicken is good but not my favorite. I prefer ribs with a sweet type sauce but the NC style sauce is pretty good also. Beef short ribs are also very good. People around here even argue which makes the best pulled pork, Boston butt or shoulder roast.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If yer lookin for good bbq in south central ky, pm me, theres a place in Tompkinsville that I will stand up against any. years back it was called "Tooleys", but ol man Tooley croaked and his niece has the place now, along with the old mans recipes. Cant recall the name of the place since she took over, but the food is excellent, and I can give you directions.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I was taken to Famous Daves once for a business dinner. It was disgusting. I got the brisket and it wasn't real meat. It was some sort of manufactured, formed meat. Like in the shape of lunch meat but sliced thicker.

If I had been paying for it I would have demanded my money back.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Paneras is always fresh and always good.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone want to rate blimpies


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FeralFemale said:


> I was taken to Famous Daves once for a business dinner. It was disgusting. I got the brisket and it wasn't real meat. It was some sort of manufactured, formed meat. Like in the shape of lunch meat but sliced thicker.
> 
> If I had been paying for it I would have demanded my money back.


 I Love Famous Dave's.
Course in WI it BETTER be good as he started the first restaurant in Northern WI not that far form me.
Dave Anderson, an Ojibwe who served as the head of the federal Bureau of Indian Affairs from 2004 to 2005, started the first Famous Dave's restaurant near Hayward, Wisconsin in 1994.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> I Love Famous Dave's.
> Course in WI it BETTER be good as he started the first restaurant in Northern WI not that far form me.
> Dave Anderson, an Ojibwe who served as the head of the federal Bureau of Indian Affairs from 2004 to 2005, started the first Famous Dave's restaurant near Hayward, Wisconsin in 1994.


 
I was in N MN, in a big tourist spot, and it was disgusting. I couldn't even finish it. At the very least, someone needs to check out what their franchises are doing, cause it aint good.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> I was in N MN, in a big tourist spot, and it was disgusting. I couldn't even finish it. At the very least, someone needs to check out what their franchises are doing, cause it aint good.


I know what you mean. One would think all franchises use the same recipes and would taste the same but it doesn't work out. The KFC's around here are terrible and one has slaw that tastes like they used kerosene for dressing. There is one in Hopkinsville Ky that we always stop at when we're down that way that is delicious. The workers are well trained, the place is very clean, and the workers aren't wearing aprons that look like they've been taking a nap in the flour bin. I think it is fully staffed by black folks but it is like eating at a whole different company.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Won't be long now, 8/4, we'll be off to New England. We'll return 10/1.
So, I think y'all ought to post what restaurants we should go to b/w here & there. 


Actually, I think we'll be driving up NY about lunch time & can go to the spot I mentioned earlier b/w Floyd & Holland. And we'll wave at everyone all along the way.

Be in St Louis 1 nite, DD's 3 nites (Blairsville GA) & one of those days we'll be in Chattanooga-can't wait b/c I've seen all he signs for their 'attractions' for yrs driving thru & this time we'll take a day to go see 'em.

Have a hotel w. side of Harrisburg PA (Carlisle) so if anyone knows where we should eat dinner, fire away!

After our wk family reunion in the Adirondacks, we'll go thru VT, NH, & stay at same lake cottage in Peru ME on Worthley Pond that we were at 2 yrs ago.
Anyone in that area of ME is welcome to come visit! As well as tell us what to do in the area. Last time we went to all the little fairs, etc as well as a day trip to Acadia.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> I was in N MN, in a big tourist spot, and it was disgusting. I couldn't even finish it. At the very least, someone needs to check out what their franchises are doing, cause it aint good.


I am assuming you mean Duluth, we ate at that one 2 years back and I agree, it was not good: managers and workers that don't care about following standards and serving good food can ruin something that, if done correctly, is very good. 

I still maintain though that Famous Dave's are the best ribs I've eaten, just not at that location.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Won't be long now, 8/4, we'll be off to New England. We'll return 10/1.
> So, I think y'all ought to post what restaurants we should go to b/w here & there.
> 
> 
> ...


I just got back from my 2- week vacation in Wolfeboro, NH. Johnsons has delish ice cream, and I'm quite fond of their lobster pie (although it is $$$$).


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Is that Howard Johnson's... I miss the and friendly diner


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Won't be long now, 8/4, we'll be off to New England. We'll return 10/1.
> So, I think y'all ought to post what restaurants we should go to b/w here & there.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun trip! Not sure which route you will be taking after leaving St. Louis, but if it brings you near Owensborough Ky I would be thrilled to drive up and meet yall for lunch somewhere. 

Unless things have changed a lot since my trip to New England, once you get just a little north of the manson/nixon line the eastern states biscuits and gravy no longer exist. Bagels a plenty, but those folks never heard of gravy!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd be honored to get to meet you & your lovely Yvonne, too! We'll hit I-57 S. in IN & then I-24 along the upper part of "land b/w the lakes'.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> I'd be honored to get to meet you & your lovely Yvonne, too! We'll hit I-57 S. in IN & then I-24 along the upper part of "land b/w the lakes'.


Thats not far from us.... sounds delightful... let me know when it gets closer to time... we will set something up.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We rarely eat out and not in chain restaurants. When we do I much prefer the local restaurants - especially the family owned ones. One of our favourite shows on the food network is You Gotta Eat Here. This restaurant has the best bread pudding on the planet. Ignore the ads.

http://www.foodnetwork.ca/shows/you-gotta-eat-here/videoplayer/?v=64741443890/


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Is that Howard Johnson's... I miss the and friendly diner


Nope, it's a small local chain (they have a handful of locations) called Johnson's Seafood and Steak: http://www.eatatjohnsons.com/ There's one about 15 minutes from where our condo is, and we eat there a few times a year. I've never had a bad meal there - everything is good! However it is fairly spendy $$$$. 

They have ice cream that is just fantastic, and you can buy all sorts of scratch-made desserts when you check out.


----------

